# Breeder birds for Sale Scranton PA



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Now that I have bought Cheryl's breeders, I am looking to sell some of my own. The pairs are proven (by me) and the single male was proven by another breeder of which i got his babies... and then him and his mate. His mate had died during a fatal night fright. You can see the pairs and the single male by clicking this link. http://ourtiels.weebly.com/coming-soon.html


----------

